# Freestyle Corners for Dummies: R2 Variant



## fanwuq (Feb 15, 2009)

The idea behind this method is the same as R2 (actually, I use U2).
For R2, you solve 1 piece at a time, but there is that confusing toggling of the R layer (or U layer in this case). For BH or TuRBo, it just isn't easy for me to learn which sticker cycle associates with which alg. Why not just take the advantages of both and combine them while wasting a few moves, but still much more efficient than Classic Pochmann?
The method:
Set up 2 corners to D layer (doesn't matter orientation). use U2 to solve them. Reverse set up. 
1.Both pieces are in D layer = regular U2.
2.One in U layer, one in D layer = use at most 2 moves to setup, solve, reverse setup.
3.Both in U layer = use at most 2 moves to setup, solve, reverse setup.
Or use TuRBo alg that you might know.
This is very easy and braindead. If you understand M2 and use Classic Pochmann or 3OP for corners, it is very easy to transition into this method. After this, you can also smoothly transition into TuRBo without starting over anything.


Example solve:
Scramble: F2 D L' U2 R F' U' F2 D' B' L' R' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 L' R' D2 B F' 

Corners:
LFU-BUR:
F' R2
R' D2 R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D2 R
F D F' U2 F D' F'
R2 F
RFD-LDF:
R' D' R U2 R' D R
R' D R U2 R' D' R
UFR-LBD:
U2
F D2 F' U2 F D2 F'
BRD cw:
R' y' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L B


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried to follow the example, but edges don't seem to work. I even tried switching the M and M' but that didn't fix it.

The corners seem to work fine though. I will give this method a shot


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

You are right, the edges do not work.
Funny thing is that after I wrote it, I checked it twice. The first time, it didn't work, the 2nd time, it did. I guess I made the same scrambling mistake twice.
I deleted the edge part, it's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry for my complete and utter n00bishness, but what are the algs that you used? (such as: R' D2 R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D2 R)


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

Happa,

You can read about the R2 method (same idea as M2, but for corners).
I transferred the R2 into U2 (just a preference of grip. I actually execute it as z' L2). 
I use the same buffer as classic Pochmann, UBL. I set up a piece to UFR, U2, then undo set up.

In R' D2 R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D2 R 
I was solving LFU, which became DFL after the F' R2 setup.

Just another example:

This time, I show z' (???), L2, (???)' z rather than (***), U2, (***)' to show how I execute it.

R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R D L F D B L U2 B L B2 L 

BDL-UFR:
z' U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U 
L2 z
FUL-URB:
F' R z' R U' R' U L2 U' R U R' 
F R' F' L2 F R F' z R' F
RDB-FLD: 
z' R' F R F' L2 F R 'F' R 
R U' R' U L2 U' R U R'
RFD-RDL
U' R' U L2 U' R U
U' R U L2 U' R' U z

60 moves, 57 with move cancellations. Optimal Freestyle would probably be just sub-40, Classic Pochmann might be around 120, and around 50 using TuRBo. Maybe someone can confirm that? These are just estimates.
I got 71 for 3OP corners.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 16, 2009)

My corners for the scrambles, since you were wondering. (using UBL buffer this time)
Scramble: F2 D L' U2 R F' U' F2 D' B' L' R' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 L' R' D2 B F' 
R'F U2 F'RFR' U2 RF'
R' D2 FU'F' D2 FUF' R
L'D'L U2 L'DL U2
x' URU'L'UR'U'RUR'U'LURU'R' = 44 moves

Scramble: R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R D L F D B L U2 B L B2 L 
R'D2R U2 R'D2R U2
x' U'R'U L' U'RU r
F'RF L2 F'R'F L2
R2 U RD2R' U' RD2R = 33 moves

About your method: It's a really nice step between TuRBo/freestyle and R2. You can think of it as 3-cycling or as setting up for easier U2-cases. Just as a slight optimisation: when target is in DRF: R'F'R2FR U2 R'F'R2FR
I also think it would help alot to learn the TuRBo algs for cycles that involve UBL, URB and ULF.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> My corners for the scrambles, since you were wondering. (using UBL buffer this time)
> Scramble: F2 D L' U2 R F' U' F2 D' B' L' R' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 L' R' D2 B F'
> R'F U2 F'RFR' U2 RF'
> R' D2 FU'F' D2 FUF' R
> ...



Hi Ville,

First off congratulations on your 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 BLD world records, and also on your UWRs. I acknowledge that your methods are already extremely fast, but I wanted to ask you about some of the algs you use for your corners solve, comparing to the BH algs.

Looking at the first scramble

For the cycle: R' D2 FU'F' D2 FUF' R
why not use: R2 B' R' F2 R B R' F2 R'
reason: it saves one move, and also with an x' rotation it is quite finger friendly.

For the second scramble

cycle you used: R2 U RD2R' U' RD2R

This is exactly the same cycle as the one I pointed out above (the variation I gave for how to solve it), only at a different angle. Here you used the 9 move optimal solution to it, but in the first solve you used a 10 move sub-optimal alg to solve the same type of cycle. I just wondered why you would solve the cycle one way at one angle, but a different way when it presents at a different angle.

I'm not saying that you should switch to my way, clearly what you use works extremely well and is extremely fast. I just found it curious that you would use a different alg for a cycle when it comes up at a different angle. Do you find that doing that helps with recall speed or execution speed? I ask because after seeing your success with freestyle I am wondering if the rigidity of using BH might be something that slows the method down.

Thanks for any comments,
Chris


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Hi Ville,
> 
> First off congratulations on your 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 BLD world records, and also on your UWRs. I acknowledge that your methods are already extremely fast, but I wanted to ask you about some of the algs you use for your corners solve, comparing to the BH algs.


Thanks alot! 


cmhardw said:


> Looking at the first scramble
> 
> For the cycle: R' D2 FU'F' D2 FUF' R
> why not use: R2 B' R' F2 R B R' F2 R'
> ...


Well, this is because I haven't noticed the similarity of these 2 cycles! I haven't looked at the BH algs at all, and I haven't optimised all my algs. I was almost sure that the first cycle here was 10 moves optimal, though I haven't really thought about it much. I guess I really should look through the BH comms.  Yeah, that alg is great with an x' rotation. Thanks for telling me this.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, so my first timed solve with this method was a 1:56 (total cube). I think I'm going to switch to it. 

Also, the alg I'm using to insert the corner where it is oriented on the D face is: (ULB -> DFR -> URF)

z2 F R U2 R' F' 
D2
F R U2 R' F'

thanks SK


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, so my first timed solve with this method was a 1:56 (total cube). I think I'm going to switch to it.
> 
> Also, the alg I'm using to insert the corner where it is oriented on the D face is: (ULB -> DFR -> URF)
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks! I still haven't done a timed solve with it myself yet. Also thanks to Dan and Ville for the shorter setup to the DFR case.

U layer cases:

LFU-UFR:
F' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F


----------



## happa95 (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay, I have a question: I still do not understand how this method gets rid of the problem of R (or U) slice edges getting switched... I'm sorry for my ignorance.

EDIT: ARGH that wasn't a question.  My question is: HOW does this method get rid of the swapped edges problem?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 17, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Okay, I have a question: I still do not understand how this method gets rid of the problem of R (or U) slice edges getting switched... I'm sorry for my ignorance.
> 
> EDIT: ARGH that wasn't a question.  My question is: HOW does this method get rid of the swapped edges problem?



It doesn't get rid of it in execution. It still swaps every corner you solve, but you solve 2 corners at a time as in a 3 cycle method, except it's easier to think about because you deal with each corner separately. In memorization, you don't have to account for the swapping because after you set it up, it's always going to be in D layer anyway.
I don't think my explanation is very good. Just try the examples too see. Make sure that you also follow the memo.


----------



## webyou (Dec 28, 2011)

*help me please*



Ville Seppänen said:


> My corners for the scrambles, since you were wondering. (using UBL buffer this time)
> Scramble: F2 D L' U2 R F' U' F2 D' B' L' R' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 L' R' D2 B F'
> R'F U2 F'RFR' U2 RF'
> R' D2 FU'F' D2 FUF' R
> ...


 
Hello
What is the method
Do it the way I do


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 28, 2011)

seems confusing but will have to mess with it, but making a video on this might help explain it a little better


----------

